# Hilfe beim Retuschieren dringend benötigt!



## Sophie_Art (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 

ich hab ein kleines bzw für mich großes Problem..Ich habe nicht unbedingt sooo viel Ahnung von PSE..Jedenfalls habe ich ein Foto von mir und meinem Freund, und möchte eine Person im Hintergrund retuschieren. Bin schon erfolgreich weit gekommen, doch leider weiß ich jetzt nichmehr weiter...


Kann mir bitte jemand schnell und nützlich helfen, da ich das Bild bald fertig haben muss..? 
Freue mich über jede hilfreiche Antwort! 

LG, Sophie


----------



## Another (8. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

das ist nicht gerade mit ein paar Worten abgehandelt. Normalerweise würde ich bei so einem Bild sagen, dass es hier besser wäre die Personen völlig freizustellen und einen anderen, ggf. gar schöneren, Hintergrund zu hinterlegen. Nicht wegen der bereits halb wegretuschierten Person hinter euch, sondern weil das Auto etwas mehr handarbeit erfordert.

Wenn der Hintergrund aber einen näheren Bezug zum aktuellen Bild hat, will man ihn evtl. behalten. Dafür gibt es sicherlich einige Wege, ich erkläre einen.

1. Kopiere dir erstmal das Bild und retuschiere großzügig mit dem Kopierstempel die makierten Stellen. Im Anschluß kannst du durch die Kopie fehlende Stellen an den Personen zurückbekommen. Das Auto sollte rundherum etwas vom Hintergrund durch den Kopierstempel retuschiert sein, weil es oftmals müßg ist ein passendes "Ersatzteil" fürs Heck des Autos zu finden - deswegen ersetzen wir es an dieser Stelle ganz.

2. Passe ein (im Internet gefundenes) Auto, welches in etwa dem Betrachtungswinkel des Originals entspricht, in der Parklücke an, und skaliere es soweit zum Original. Da du durch den Kopierstempel etwas mehr von den Rändern des original Autos aus dem Bild entfernt hast, sollte das alte Auto nun auch nicht mehr hinter dem neuen hervorschauen können. Nur der Schatten unterhalb des original Autos, sollte möglichst erhalten bleiben, damit du diesen bestenfalls übernehmen kannst (+ Einsatz des Kopierstempels). Andernfalls musst du ihn eben komplett versuchen nach zu empfinden und hier eher mit dem Nachbelichterwerkzeug arbeiten. 

3. Transformiere mit den Transformationsmodis das Auto ruhig (ganz wenig) zurecht. Durch das eine oder andere Objektiv einer Kamera wirken Objekte oftmals eh leicht verzerrt, aber bleib im Rahmen. Orientiere dich an den anderen parkenden Autos.

Gebe der Ebene des Autos nun eine Ebenenmaske, damit du es vorne (beim davor stehende Auto), sowie hinten (an deiner Schulter), etwas wegretuschieren kannst, damit es sich in das Bild optisch einfügt. Gebe dem Auto, je nach Qualität des Bildes welches man ins Bild einfügt, einen Wechzeichner (/Rauschfilter, etc.), sodass es dem (hier komprimierten .JPG) Bild in etwa gleicht und nicht zu sehr herraussticht.

4. Oft stimmt nun natürlich die Beleuchtung und die Umgebungsreflektionen nicht mit dem Original überein. Für die Reflektionen kann man sich an den anderen Autos orientieren. Die Seitenfenster des linken Autos, sowie das Heck des rechten. Hier habe ich grob in schwarz-weiß die Reflektionen beider Autos, auf einer neuen Ebene über mein neues Auto, gemalt, mit dem Wischfinger es ausgearbeitet, auf eine ansprechende Deckkraft eingestellt (je nachdem wie hell/dunkel man die Reflektionen malt) und die Ebene auf Negativ multiplizieren gestellt.

Da die komplette Umgebung einen leichten blauen Touch hat (wohl durch den, hier nicht in der Kamera gut aufgenommnen, Himmel), habe ich dem kompletten Auto noch eine weitere Ebene mit einem linearen bläulichen Verlauf gegeben, welcher in etwa den Farben der Spiegelungen der anderen Autos enspricht, die Ebene auf Lineares Licht gestellt und die Deckkraft auf 8% gestellt. Für die helleren Reflektionen des Autos habe ich diese Ebene nochmal dubliziert, die hellen Stellen via Ebenenmaske eingegrenzt, auch diese auf Lineares Licht, aber auf 20% Deckkraft gestellt.

Das wars auch schon.
Danach kann man am kompletten Bild noch etwas Fintuning leisten, eine Idee (oder die Mühe die man sich nicht machen will) ist ebenfalls im Anhang. Nicht perfekt auf die schnelle, aber ich denke soweit ok.

gl&hf,
Another


----------

